# Raised Ranch Home Addition Help



## xplorepa (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello, we would like to place a master bedroom loft and open up our kitchen/living in our raised ranch.  Since we have already added a deck/garage on the opposite side of our home we need some advice on how to make this addition look visually pleasing without making the house look too long...we were thinking about adding approx. another 14 ft. Any advice or photos would be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## wseand (Mar 27, 2010)

Welcome, and let me say you have a beautiful house.  I don't think adding the 14 feet to the right side would make it look to long.  From your door, the left side to your patio/garage is about twice the length of the right side.   So if you add the 14 feet it would put your door more centered.   I am no pro but I don't think it would look to long.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 27, 2010)

I would put A gable end roofline facing the driveway...It will break up the roofline....and center the building.


----------

